# NaPro Technology less invasive, cheaper and more successful than IVF ???



## ccclaire

I read about this on the Times website, first i've ever heard it. Has anyone had any experience of NaPro Technology?
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/families/article6342054.ece


----------



## Lesley08

Hi cclaire,
Its a big thing here in Ireland as so many people have issues with IVF for religious reasons. I personally dont have any experience with it but I have a cousin who worked ( as a doctor) with it and she thinks its nonsense!! She is of the opinion that the majority of people end up having to have IVF in the end.

Lesley xx


----------



## holly01

Hi Claire,yes i have done Napro for over a year and would personally highly reccomend it if you suit the criteria...i  learnt so so much about how your body works and even thou Napro is now of no use to myself (even thou they tried to fix the unexplained term)i feel i know my body inside out,Napro has a very high sucess rate and you are treated as a person and not a number and your drugs are to suit your individual body not a standard dose as no ones body is the same...
obviously it depends on individual circumstances wether Napro will treat you or not but they will not take money of you if they feel they cannot treat your case

Its nice to know there is other methods to help us achieve our dream


----------



## rosebud_05_99

Hi

I did napro for over a year and found checking my mucus everyday very tiresome and wearing, it might be natrual but not stress free. Also I have severe pcos and did not ovulate so it was a waste of time for me anyway. It seems to work for some people tho , i suppose ovulating helps tho . 

rosebud


----------



## helenie

Read the article and was pretty sad that they are billing it the "ethical alternative to IVF"
The implication being that IVF is "unethical".
I find that a bit offensive really, an organisation making such a judgemental comment about my life decision.
Of course, there are people who are ideologically opposed to IVF, so how about the tagline:
"the alternative for people who are ideologically opposed to IVF"
I wonder what the "ethical alternative" to making judgemental and offensive bylines should be called, perhaps I'll invent an acronym.....

Sounds like they do work hard to look at people's individual situation, which must be a good thing - like many of the other holistic clinics around - and it stands to reason that they are going to have some successes with a holistic approach.

But, even though its billed as a "new technique", really, its the same toolbox available to, and used by, thousands of practitioners and couples, execpt with two of the tools, IVF and ICSI, removed from the box.


----------



## malteeza

Hi ladies

I attended a napro clinic for a year. They were willing to work with me which was wonderful. I had already had avenues closed off..e.g. can't afford IVF, had all recurrent miscarriage testing done with no problems found, GP wouldn't give me clomid because of my age and because I ovulate....etc etc.

What Napro did for me was really sharpen up my knowledge of my mucous cycle (VERY detailed). Had blood results every month - its amazing how much your progesterone can vary month to month. Eventually moved on to clomid and HCG which resulted (eventually) in a chemical pregnancy. We decided to call it a day after that - we were all done with the rollercoaster of it all (nearly 8 years of TTC #2).

To be truthful I found the whole experience a bit frustrating, but on the other hand they were kind, supportive and CHEAP! The most positive thing I got from it was a form of 'closure'....I knew I had at last tried everything open to me within financial boundaries. A friend of mine did get pg by napro and has a lovely baby girl now.

So as helenie said.."But, even though its billed as a "new technique", really, its the same toolbox available to, and used by, thousands of practitioners and couples, execpt with two of the tools, IVF and ICSI, removed from the box."....that's pretty much true...BUT they are cheap and they really do care about you.

Just a word of warning... it is a religious based organisation...they prefer to treat married couples, and I think they won't treat you if you have frozen embryos still 'on ice'. So, it's not something that everyone would want to try but it was a great 'last resort' for me..I wish I had found them when I was much younger, perhaps its would have worked for me then? Who knows.

Malteeza xx


----------



## AFWatcher

Hi
I am currently doing Napro. Why? Coz I had a miscarriage and with using Napro it greatly reduces the chances of miscarriage due to the meds I've been put on. I have to say I am thrilled I started Napro as I do not have the money for IVF this is a cheaper alternative.
There is a few rules they have. 1. you must be married 2. they will not treat if they think they can't help you.
The process is basically charting your CM everyday. Once a month you get your bloods (progesterone and Oestridol) checked 7 days post ovulation. I have to say I know my body alot better from doing this charting it really is good in that way. It can get a bit of a pain sometimes but no more than people that temp, which i think is much worse as you have to be able to do that at the exact same time every day. You speak to your Doc on the phone every month to discuss everything. You see mainly a Fertility Practitioner that educates you in how to chart and can point out things about your charting if you are doing it correctly etc.. Also how the treatment is going and what you need to discuss with your doc etc..
I've met lots of people on another website rollercoaster that are a great support and full of experience and advice. I know that they have many clincs worldwide it started in the States. So many people have found success with it I'm hoping it will work for me.  They do ask you to commit 18mths for treatment but in saying that a lot of people get their   before that. I am 34 so I felt I'd give it a go and at least I gave it a shot before I embarked on IVF that is if I need that. Alway on the look out for the next plan of action  
Currently I am 3days past my due AF but   every day so far   arrives anytime soon and I get my


----------



## helenie

Good luck to AFWatcher and anyone else trying this - really hope that it works for you and that your dreams come true.


----------



## AFWatcher

I'm afraid I got my Af yesterday   
Ah   another month to get it right PG this is the month


----------



## holly01

good luck AF,hope next month is ure time xo


----------

